# '08 Adria Twin



## Steamdrivenandy

As we've had a few comments on the new model year Tribby, has anyone seen the Twin at the NEC and noted any changes?

About the only thing I can see from the website is that the basic price has increased and they're introducing a pale gold metallic body colour. Can't see any mention of a flip up worktop extension or a halfway door catch, both items that the 'old' Twin had before the X250 makeover and both could be very handy on the current model and would only cost them a small bean.

Why Adria can't just offer the Twin in all the dozen or so colours that Fiat Professional offer for the Ducato I can't understand.

Now a nice Metallic Slate Grey would be good, or am I getting to stuck in my ways??? :wink: :wink: 

Andy


----------



## 107925

*Blue 2008 Adria Twin*

I'm seriously considering buying a Twin and took a good look at one the other day. I was well versed in the basic spec and optional extras, including paint job. This I found quite interesting: The dealer, Global Motor Homes, told me they had six in stock, all the same blue colour. They're 2008 models and this is evident when I looked under the bonnet and saw the newly designed engine cover, being Fiat's remedy for the water ingress problem.

I asked the dealer what the 2008 differences for the Twin are and was informed that: a) there's been a price increase of 3% or so; b) the radio/CD is no longer fitted; and c) removeable carpets have been added to the spec. That's all he was aware of.

On the subject of colour, the (non-metallic) blue in question looks identical to that on the Duccato which white van man chooses to look a bit different. I thought it naff in the pictures, but better in the flesh. However, looking at the mass of Twins advertised over in Germany, they are mainly silver metallic or white, with the occasional red metallic. Nowhere did I see this 'Windsor blue' as Global call this 'special edition'. Hmmm.

It doesn't help that the front end below the bonnet is not colour coded, thus adding to the commercial van look. I again checked all the Twins in the German ads and found only one with the large black bumper area. I couldn't help wondering why Adria had chosen such a utalitarian vehicle for conversion - and Global have six of them.

But, I'm still interested because of the price. Bearing in mind the 2008 price increase and taking account of the fact the one I looked at was the 5-speed 2.2 (though they do have the 6-speed 2.3 also), and the fact it has the solitary optional extra of cab aircon, the van should be £32,047. Global have it up for £28,995. The one I viewed at the dealership, is actually up on eBay right now (look for Adria Twin and you can't miss it).

So, in short: 2008 Adria Twin, in special White Van Man Blue, with cab aircon and three grand off retail.

Any comments anyone?

Cheers.

Shaun


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

*Re: Blue 2008 Adria Twin*



Shark said:


> I'm seriously considering buying a Twin and took a good look at one the other day. I was well versed in the basic spec and optional extras, including paint job. This I found quite interesting: The dealer, Global Motor Homes, told me they had six in stock, all the same blue colour. They're 2008 models and this is evident when I looked under the bonnet and saw the newly designed engine cover, being Fiat's remedy for the water ingress problem.
> 
> I asked the dealer what the 2008 differences for the Twin are and was informed that: a) there's been a price increase of 3% or so; b) the radio/CD is no longer fitted; and c) removeable carpets have been added to the spec. That's all he was aware of.
> 
> On the subject of colour, the (non-metallic) blue in question looks identical to that on the Duccato which white van man chooses to look a bit different. I thought it naff in the pictures, but better in the flesh. However, looking at the mass of Twins advertised over in Germany, they are mainly silver metallic or white, with the occasional red metallic. Nowhere did I see this 'Windsor blue' as Global call this 'special edition'. Hmmm.
> 
> It doesn't help that the front end below the bonnet is not colour coded, thus adding to the commercial van look. I again checked all the Twins in the German ads and found only one with the large black bumper area. I couldn't help wondering why Adria had chosen such a utalitarian vehicle for conversion - and Global have six of them.
> 
> But, I'm still interested because of the price. Bearing in mind the 2008 price increase and taking account of the fact the one I looked at was the 5-speed 2.2 (though they do have the 6-speed 2.3 also), and the fact it has the solitary optional extra of cab aircon, the van should be £32,047. Global have it up for £28,995. The one I viewed at the dealership, is actually up on eBay right now (look for Adria Twin and you can't miss it).
> 
> So, in short: 2008 Adria Twin, in special White Van Man Blue, with cab aircon and three grand off retail.
> 
> Any comments anyone?
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Shaun


Well Shaun you and the Global employees may just be the first people in the UK to see a blue Twin.

I spoke to Adria UK a few months back and they said they'd not had a blue van from the factory at that point and they were having problems getting a photo of a blue Twin out of them.

I think it's a bit rough that they've not chosen a metallic blue, after all the burgundy ones is metallic.

Ialso find Adria's choice of colours strange considering the wide range that Fiat offer for the Ducato. There's a nice grey metallic which is offered by Fiat and certainly suits my Tranny and would probably look good on the Twin as well.

Global are offering a nice discount there and with air, it just depends if you can bear the blue every day for the next few years :?

Andy


----------



## 107925

Andy, I can't help feeling a little suspicious. Whilst I've been looking for Twins this past couple of months, I've seen the odd one here and there at various dealerships. Then, suddenly, just one dealer has half a dozen with the 2008 spec, in a dubious colour at a bargain price. Given what you've said there about blue ones being a rarity, where have this lot sprung from? What made Adria convert a whole batch in a somewhat downmarket colour with non-colour coded bumpers? I saw an identical model pass me yesterday. Same blue, same big black bumpers, but with a copy of the Sun across the dash and being driven by a builder. It was a 2007 van.

I should do a survey. Who thinks 'Windsor blue' with big black bumpers will drop in value disproportionately compared to the UK's default ambulance white? Is this batch of blue vans being sold on the cheap because of the colour, because Adria bought them in a moment of madness and following their conversion, they've bypassed all the European dealers (who would have laughed at them), got them into the UK under the cover of darkness, and have done a special deal with Global to get shot of them quickly?

Or, do you think they're not as bad as I'm making out?

I'm trying desperately to see a plus to 'Windsor blue' and I think I have one. They look so like Joe the builder's van that they won't draw the same attention from thieves that the posh metallics would.

Shaun


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Shark said:


> Andy, I can't help feeling a little suspicious. Whilst I've been looking for Twins this past couple of months, I've seen the odd one here and there at various dealerships. Then, suddenly, just one dealer has half a dozen with the 2008 spec, in a dubious colour at a bargain price. Given what you've said there about blue ones being a rarity, where have this lot sprung from? What made Adria convert a whole batch in a somewhat downmarket colour with non-colour coded bumpers? I saw an identical model pass me yesterday. Same blue, same big black bumpers, but with a copy of the Sun across the dash and being driven by a builder. It was a 2007 van.
> 
> I should do a survey. Who thinks 'Windsor blue' with big black bumpers will drop in value disproportionately compared to the UK's default ambulance white? Is this batch of blue vans being sold on the cheap because of the colour, because Adria bought them in a moment of madness and following their conversion, they've bypassed all the European dealers (who would have laughed at them), got them into the UK under the cover of darkness, and have done a special deal with Global to get shot of them quickly?
> 
> Or, do you think they're not as bad as I'm making out?
> 
> I'm trying desperately to see a plus to 'Windsor blue' and I think I have one. They look so like Joe the builder's van that they won't draw the same attention from thieves that the posh metallics would.
> 
> Shaun


Shaun,

You could be right about the lack of interest from the light fingered brigade, I suggest the addition of a 'Tools not left in van overnight' sign on the back window will help as well!!! :wink: :wink:

I suspect that as they've gotta be UK specc'd (they are aren't they?) with RH drive, they can't just be a gash lot left over on a Slovenian parking lot. Somebody, whether Adria UK or Global must've ordered them into the country.

Maybe they just made a big batch of UK Twins in all colours and shipped them over and Global got there last and blue was all that was left. :lol:

I don't envy you the decision.

Andy


----------



## 107925

I don't envy me the decision either! Yeah, they're full UK spec and all seats are duly covered in plastic with the new carpet rolled up and stuck in a cupboard. And, there's no 'driven personally to you, sir, all the way from Slovenia', as there's only a couple of miles on the clock.

Global also mentioned a decent finance deal with Black Horse Finance - 3.45% flat over 5 years, with minimal deposit. Global are a bona fide Adria dealer with cracking new premises and a laid back but friendly and honest approach. 

Yet, I just can't shake off the whiff of desperation with these Twins. Even on eBay at £28,995, Global are open to offers. So far, no takers. 

I still have questions for current Twin owners, just to make sure I can live with one. A new thread, methinks.

Shaun


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Shark said:


> I don't envy me the decision either! Yeah, they're full UK spec and all seats are duly covered in plastic with the new carpet rolled up and stuck in a cupboard. And, there's no 'driven personally to you, sir, all the way from Slovenia', as there's only a couple of miles on the clock.
> 
> Global also mentioned a decent finance deal with Black Horse Finance - 3.45% flat over 5 years, with minimal deposit. Global are a bona fide Adria dealer with cracking new premises and a laid back but friendly and honest approach.
> 
> Yet, I just can't shake off the whiff of desperation with these Twins. Even on eBay at £28,995, Global are open to offers. So far, no takers.
> 
> I still have questions for current Twin owners, just to make sure I can live with one. A new thread, methinks.
> 
> Shaun


Ah well as an ex Black Horse Vehicle Management customer service call centre wallah and ex Lloyds TSB HR wallah and ex NatWest Streamline Manager and ex Joint Credit Card Co. Area Manager I'd best say nothing about Black Horse Finance.
Except if that rate is correct then somebody may be subsidising the finance and that will be costing them and if you're paying cash that could come off the asking price.
Might save enough for a respray :roll: :roll:

Andy


----------



## 107925

Ha, ha - nice one about the respray. That finance deal is only to 15th November, as market rates are on the up. I wish I had the cash, as I'm sure I could get the van a bit cheaper. I cheekily suggested paying by credit card. This would be warmly welcomed - but with an additional 2.8% charge.

Shaun


----------



## b6x

We got our Twin from Global also. We ordered back in April and was offered a Blue one if we wanted it. (on the order form that is, so had to wait for it to be built). We went for silver in the end as also not too keen on the white, or red or blue for that matter. 

At the time of ordering too, the latest Twin was pretty new so no-one really knew then what was going to turn up. We were told by one dealer (not Global) that the silver had colour bumpers, and after ordering found out it didnt. Not too bothered as I quite like the look of the black along the bottom half of the van, front to back. 
We initially planned to get it resprayed, but have since put that on hold as it's really not something that bothers us. Its not an expensive task at a local spray-shop and it's only the same process IH or PJB motorhomes do. 

The Adria literature on the website has blue colour vans listed and photographed, so I really dont think that there is anything underhand going on here. Probably most likely is that sales of blue aren't as much as Adria expected, so are selling them to dealers at a reduced price. Nothing wrong with that I dont think. If you like the blue... buy it and have a smug smile on the bargain you've got. 

We only received our van on Sept 1st, after ordering on April, and we've since seen loads for sale at various dealers... so I'm not surprised dealers are starting to stock up on them. They are proving to be very popular.

As a side note, only thing I've noticed from 2007 to 2008 model is a weight gain of 50kg. Payload has gone from 580 to 530kgs. No idea why though.


----------



## 107925

I think that weight gain must be all the paint they have to use to cover all the blue vans which they couldn't sell!

Actually, I'm quite relieved you were offered blue, though I've not seen any pictures elsewhere. The continentals definitely like their silver.

Ideally, I'd like to see more stock filtering through to dealers in various colours. I'm constantly trawling the internet, but our dealers are pretty useless at updating their websites.

Shaun


----------



## b6x

As stated in my previous post...

If you like the blue... go for it and have a smug smile on the bargain you've got. As long as you like it, thats all that matters.

In terms of various colours, there is only 4 (or was when we bought). Silver, white, red or blue. 

So shouldn't been too hard to find them in stock somewhere. If you are in the South, have you tried Premier Motorhomes?


----------



## 107925

I'm OK with the blue and sorely tempted. However, I have to be mindful of residuals. I reckoned that if I buy an unpopular colour now, albeit cheaper than usual, it could be a problem if and when I come to sell it.

Did you find Global OK to deal with? As you've just recently taken delivery, were there any issues with your Twin which needed sorting out. I visited the Fleet branch.

Cheers.

Shaun


----------



## CandA

Hi
Blue isn't unpopular with everyone. We bought our VW Devon Sundowner from new and chose blue and love the way it looks. We bought it for us, not worrying about the re-sale. However, our previous VW was also in blue and we sold that for an excellent price. Lots of buyers out there want something other than the wall to wall white you see on campsites.
Carol


----------



## 107925

Carol I think the converters go to some lengths to disguise the van origins, such as colour-coded bumpers and metallic paint jobs. For the van I've mentioned, there's been little outward effort to do that, and the paint is exactly the same as the commercial van, so it's not just a matter of it being blue, more that it still looks too like a van and not enough like a motorhome.

It seems that Fiat do many colours for the Ducato, so it would be nice to have a greater choice. At the moment, we just have two flat colours and two metallics.

Shaun


----------



## b6x

Shark said:


> I'm OK with the blue and sorely tempted. However, I have to be mindful of residuals. I reckoned that if I buy an unpopular colour now, albeit cheaper than usual, it could be a problem if and when I come to sell it.
> 
> Did you find Global OK to deal with? As you've just recently taken delivery, were there any issues with your Twin which needed sorting out. I visited the Fleet branch.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Shaun


I've not been to the Fleet site yet as they've only just moved there. We got ours whilst they were at Hook, up the road.

Global were absolutely fine. As you say, very laid back and very informal. 
Being a new model it was hard to get specific information from other owners etc, so I hassled Stephen alot. He was superb and always tried to sort out my queries as quickly as possible (bearing in mind he was trying to find out the info from Adria as wasn't always sure himself).

Bottom line, I'd have no trouble buying from them again (at the moment) - so guess that says enough.


----------



## b6x

Sorry, forgot to mention... 

We've had no serious problems with the van. Once it was in stock at Global we popped up to take a look at it and went all over it. Didnt find a single problem. Since then, we have found the odd "surface dent" in the wood work in a couple of places. That may have been us but I dont think it was.

At the end of the day, it's a budget van, so you need to take on the chin that the build quality and materials used aren't the very very best. 
(if you can call 30k "budget" - but compared to IH/Timberland etc...)

We have also somehow managed to break the wardrode hanging rail, but Global has ordered us a new one.


----------



## oldenstar

As far as I can see on the Global site both the silver and blue vans have the new red Fiat motif on the front, so recent models and hopefully with
the anti 'water feature' mods.
Looks a good price to me for the blue model, though it is the 100hp, 5 gear engine.
Personally, if I had bought the Ducato van I wanted I was tempted to go for the new gold colour which looks great. (I think they call it 'something' white actually).
I did think about the problem of matching awnings though, as I have only seen them in white or silver.
I know the boxes can be painted, but it is another point to consider.


----------



## CandA

Devon do offer metallic paintwork - but at extra cost - and we don't have colour coded bumpers - the van is the same as any van VW build in Hannover and ship over and that's the way we like it. We're probably not your average motorhomer (if there is one of them), but at the end of the day, when you're tucked up inside, you don't care what colour your bumpers are, you just want a lay-out that works for you and that you can afford and if we ever get mistaken for builders, we'll see what we can do to help.


----------



## oldenstar

Small point but I notice Global offer the silver Twin as 2+1 berth, and the blue version as a 2+2 berth. Is there a different layout, possible like the Adria4 van mentioned elsewhere?


----------



## 107925

No, there's no difference, just inconsistent descriptions. I've been inside the 2008 model and it's the same as the 2007 - apart from there being no CD/radio. So, the third berth is still a four foot something length, intended for a child.

Shaun


----------



## 107925

Thanks for the vote of confidence as to Global and your Twin. I do appreciate that, given its price, compromises will have been made somewhere along the line, so long as bits aren't dropping off. I loved the bed and at just over 6 feet, I was very pleased that I could stretch right out on it. I have two dogs to go under it and I haven't seen such an arrangement elsewhere. Not to mention, of course, the all-important seatbelts for my two kids.

It's still the only panel van on my short list. Devon Conversions are too far away.

Shaun


----------



## 107476

*Re: Blue 2008 Adria Twin*



Shark said:


> I asked the dealer what the 2008 differences for the Twin are and was informed that: a) there's been a price increase of 3% or so; b) the radio/CD is no longer fitted; and c)...
> Shaun


Thats weird the specs on their site shows the radio/CD included. I wonder which is correct ???

Someone on another thread seemed to indicated that A/C was standard also.

I also seen a blue van at the show 2.3 model on the Timberland stand. Tried to work a deal with them but got about as much joy as seeing the mother in law .

Premier have none in stock. was there yesterday

Jack


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

CandA said:


> Devon do offer metallic paintwork - but at extra cost - and we don't have colour coded bumpers - the van is the same as any van VW build in Hannover and ship over and that's the way we like it. We're probably not your average motorhomer (if there is one of them), but at the end of the day, when you're tucked up inside, you don't care what colour your bumpers are, you just want a lay-out that works for you and that you can afford and if we ever get mistaken for builders, we'll see what we can do to help.


That's one of the handy things about having a metallic grey van, it matches the unpainted grey plastic bumpers!!! 

At 18 months old the plastic started to go a bit sun blessed and paled out. I bought a can of Autoglym Bumper Care and went round all the plastics with it. Result - a superb as new finish with a lovely lustre that sheds water like a ducks back. The van is back to looking as if the bumpers match the body at a fraction of the price of a respray. :lol:

Andy


----------



## b6x

*Re: Blue 2008 Adria Twin*



jackthelad said:


> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked the dealer what the 2008 differences for the Twin are and was informed that: a) there's been a price increase of 3% or so; b) the radio/CD is no longer fitted; and c)...
> Shaun
> 
> 
> 
> Thats weird the specs on their site shows the radio/CD included. I wonder which is correct ???
> 
> Someone on another thread seemed to indicated that A/C was standard also.
> 
> I also seen a blue van at the show 2.3 model on the Timberland stand. Tried to work a deal with them but got about as much joy as seeing the mother in law .
> 
> Premier have none in stock. was there yesterday
> 
> Jack
Click to expand...

Our Twin, although ordered in April, is apparently the 2008 model. It has a couple of very small modifications from others we've seen. It was not delivered with a stereo however the dealer put one in for us.

I'm pretty sure that air conditioning is not standard. However have noticed that the options list has improved and now includes things like tow-bar+electrics, and auto air con (climate I assume)


----------



## kevwright

Hi, as you can tell from my other threads I have been considering the Twin locally in Suffolk.

Now the one I am being offered is White, the 2007 I assume as I keep talking about carpet and on one has said they are included.

Now, this is a 2.3 6 speed with Air con, and is priced at £31k. We are offered it at £29k, so am not sure if £29k for a 2.2 5speed is a bargain. Now having said that, today he informed me that they had mispriced that one, but it was now sold anyway!

I was about to "walk away" (on the phone!) but he then said "should be no problem we can get you an identical van". For the same money I asked. Well should be OK, not far out )

3.45 flat is a very cheap rate though, can you get that over 10 years do you know.

I think I will email Global for a quote.

Kev


----------



## 107925

Kev, when you first posted about the van you'd driven, I looked at the dealer's website and all it showed was a white Twin at £31,000, but as a 5 speed 2.2. This has since been removed from the listing and there's no other new Twin there. Are you sure that the van you were looking at, which they were prepared to sell for £29,000 was a 6 speed 2.3? If so, and they can get you another, then it would appear to be a good deal. However, if it's also 2007 model, you might well have the hassle of the water ingress problem and Fiat's fix for it. 

The 2008 model I looked at had a large plastic cover over the engine, so all other things being equal, I'm most likely to be considering 2008 models. In theory they carry a 3.4% retail increase over 2007 for no extra spec, but if one dealer can knock three grand off one without being asked, there doesn't appear to be much in it price wise. 

Aircon remains an optional extra, but many vans come with it fitted, as it seems to be the most common option. However, it still costs £1,100 extra retail.

As I mentioned, the one I looked at for £28,995, retails at £32,047.

As for finance, it's only available up to 5 years. The interest rate is actually less for 4 and 3 years, beinig 3.3% and 2.95%, respectively.

The only other thing which put me off the blue van was the lack of passenger airbag. This has to be factory fitted and retails at £400. However, I did notice that when the passenger is seated, it's quite some distance from the dashboard and moreso from the windscreen. With seatbelt pretensioners, perhaps the danger isn't that great. It's something else to weigh up.

Shaun


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Shark said:


> Kev, when you first posted about the van you'd driven, I looked at the dealer's website and all it showed was a white Twin at £31,000, but as a 5 speed 2.2. This has since been removed from the listing and there's no other new Twin there. Are you sure that the van you were looking at, which they were prepared to sell for £29,000 was a 6 speed 2.3? If so, and they can get you another, then it would appear to be a good deal. However, if it's also 2007 model, you might well have the hassle of the water ingress problem and Fiat's fix for it.
> 
> The 2008 model I looked at had a large plastic cover over the engine, so all other things being equal, I'm most likely to be considering 2008 models. In theory they carry a 3.4% retail increase over 2007 for no extra spec, but if one dealer can knock three grand off one without being asked, there doesn't appear to be much in it price wise.
> 
> Aircon remains an optional extra, but many vans come with it fitted, as it seems to be the most common option. However, it still costs £1,100 extra retail.
> 
> As I mentioned, the one I looked at for £28,995, retails at £32,047.
> 
> As for finance, it's only available up to 5 years. The interest rate is actually less for 4 and 3 years, beinig 3.3% and 2.95%, respectively.
> 
> The only other thing which put me off the blue van was the lack of passenger airbag. This has to be factory fitted and retails at £400. However, I did notice that when the passenger is seated, it's quite some distance from the dashboard and moreso from the windscreen. With seatbelt pretensioners, perhaps the danger isn't that great. It's something else to weigh up.
> 
> Shaun


Morning guys.

You raise a good point re passenger airbags Shaun.

I looked at a lot of Ducato based vans on Friday and very few had a bag fitted for the passenger. As it seems to have been an almost standard fitting for cars for a number of years I wonder why motorhome dealers are so reticent to specify them in their bought in stock/demonstrators?

Andy


----------



## ingram

Shark said:


> I visited the Fleet branch.
> 
> Shaun


Where are they in Fleet?

At Shepton Mallet commented to them about their lack of stock at Hook and they told me they have new premises at Hatch, which is not in Fleet.

Their website has a photo of the new premises but doesn't say where it is. More information coming soon ain't much help!

Harvey


----------



## 107925

Morning, Andy. The reason given to me was the same as for the lack of standard aircon, which we've all become accustomed to in a car. The answer goes along the lines of: 'It's because the van starts life as a commercial vehicle, where the spec is traditionally pared down by the employer for the employees. White van man is last in the queue when it comes to extras. It took years before CD players were fitted above and beyond the standard radio.'

Of course this attitude is greatly at odds with the fact that motorhomes are meant to be homes from home, with certain creature comforts expected as standard. When I first started looking at the market a few months ago, I couldn't believe that aircon and airbags weren't standard fittings.

The passenger airbag situation isn't helped by the top of the market A class vans often not having them, due to their inherent design. Panel vans have no excuse, as they're much easier to fit. Not including them in the standard spec would appear to be nothing more than an excuse for the dealer to charge extra.

The Global dealer gave a further insight into the inclusion of airbag for the driver, but not for the passenger. The steering wheel is the first object to hit in a front end collision, hence the automatic protection for the driver. So, it would appear that the approach of manufacturers and converters is that the passenger, has no such immediate obstacle, so let's not bother with it, eh? Or, at least if we do, let's see if we can squeeze another £400 out of the daft buyer!

Shaun


----------



## b6x

I think everyone needs to bear in mind that the Twin is a *budget* van, and asking for air-con and passenger airbags as standard is probably asking too much. 
Sure, Adria could fit them as standard, but the OTR price would definately be more than 29k and further towards the price asked for vans from Timberland and IH etc

Not everyone wants air-con etc, so therefore they get a decent van at a decent price. If you want them, and ordering new, add them as options and pay ya money. For looking used, then look to retro-fit or wait for the right van to come along.

When it comes to stock, I assume dealers are going to order whatever spec they think is going to sell best, and thats more than likely the ones with the lowest screen price.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

I understand where you're both coming from b6x and Shaun.

Given that most motorhomes aren't used as a daily driver they therefore normally have at least one passenger for the majority of miles, compared to your average white van which presumably usually just has a driver.

However airbags are available for these vans so you'd think that dealers would order them as a matter of course because they, of all people, should know that most of their customers travel in pairs.

Maybe it is down to the sticker price. It seems to me that Adria must've stripped the carpet out of the original spec to get the van below £30K for the UK market and get it established as a desired budget van. Now they've established it they can up the price above £30K and put back the carpet. Although why they've dropped the radio/CD I can't understand.

The other point is that if airbags and aircon are included as standard by dealers in their bought in stock then surely they can charge for it when it sells, although the odd punter might be put off by a slightly higher price or not like aircon, but it can work the other way around too.

Andy


----------



## 107925

I appreciate that the Twin is a budget van, but I feel there's enough of a price gap between it and the Timberlands etc, to include as standard a passenger airbag and, arguably, aircon. Yes, the price would go up a bit (£1,500 maximum for those two), but at least it would mean that every Twin which appeared at a dealer would fulfil a standard spec, without the need for an expensive retrofit. There are a lot of people out there who wouldn't buy a motorhome without passenger airbag, and there are also plenty who would walk away if there's no aircon. 

Naturally, if Adria is just aiming to compete with the likes of Trigano, then fine. But, if it's looking to sell to those looking for more essential equipment as standard, then mucking about with a few hundred quid here and there for things like carpets, CD/radio and an airbag... well, I just feel that's losing the plot a bit. 

When I looked at all the Adrias over in Europe, each and every one came with aircon, so it seems the European market pays is prepared to pay a bit more for a cool cab. Unfortunately, I don't know the German for 'passenger airbag', so I couldn't establish if safety is just as high a priority.

Shaun


----------



## 107925

About the 2008 payloads, I've just looked at Adria's literature and see that the various engines make a difference. The 3 litre has the highest payload of 640 kg, due to its higher maximum weight. The 2.2 has a 595 kg payload, with the 2.3 having less at 530 kg. 

So, there's a small advantage for the smaller engine with its fewer gears.

Shaun


----------



## kevwright

Hi Shaun, yes it seems the van at £29k was a genuine mistake, and is now either genuinely sold or hidden up for a while. 

I am really thinking of not buying Adria simply due to their **** take attitude to extra pricing, £2395 for the bigger engine FFS! Others are charging £950 for this upgrade, so they are making a killing. 

For some reason he has not come up with a ffinalprice for a "nnew one to the same spec (2.3, AC), but has said it will be close to £29k 

Just to confuse me more, the Global chap I spoke to at length today quoted me £32k for the White 2.3 with AC 

I also spoke to a Tribby dealer about the 650, thinking I will take a look back at this, but he pissed me off by slagging off the Adria...yep, you guessed he does not sell Adria......anyway, a 650, not till JanJanuaryough, £29k dead. He also told me AC is not available on the 650 which must be bollox surely? 

If I wait till JanuJanuary will wait till March, and that opens up things like the Autocruise Tempo which I still love to look of. 

Kev


----------



## ingram

b6x said:


> I've not been to the Fleet site yet as they've only just moved there.


Where are they in Fleet?

Harvey


----------



## 107925

Kev, a couple of thoughts... 32k for the 2.3 in white doesn't surprise me; that would be nearer 35k at the full retail 2008 price. It's the engine upgrade and the 6 speed box which are together adding up to well over two grand. I was so concerned at this price difference, I asked the Global guy what his opinion of the difference between the 2.2 and the 2.3. He had no incentive to sell one or the other because he has both amongst the six blue vans. He's driven both - indeed one after the other - and suggested that unless you're loaded to the hilt and driving up lots of steep hills, he found the 2.2 perfectly adequate. Now, I know on here others have commented similarly, though perhaps someone else who has driven both, might wish to give us a further comparison, or at least tell us what the 2.2 with 5 gears is like to live with, not just first impressions after a test drive. 

Kev, given that price you've been quoted for a white van, it hardens my opinion that the blue ones are being sold cheaper due to less demand for that colour. Put another way, Global are knocking two grand off a white one, but three grand off the blue ones - all other things being equal.

I'm just about getting over the rip-off prices for Adria options and starting to see the bigger picture. I simply add everything that I need and not want - which frankly is only aircon and a passenger airbag - and then establish the retail price for that spec, as both a 2.2 a 2.3. It seems we're anywhere from 29k to 34k-ish, which still seems a lot cheaper than many of the other vans out there. That fixed bed and four belted seat arrangement is hard to find elsewhere at that sort of price. Devon come close, but they're too far away and supply is but a trickle. The Adria seems to be coming through in bigger numbers and I'm chuffed that I have a dealer 50 miles away with a good supply.

So, I'm still firmly in favour of the Twin. All that's putting me off at the moment is the paint job and the lack of passenger airbag. I'm not in a desperate hurry and would be prepared to pay a bit more for anything other than blue, plus the missing airbag. 

Shaun


----------



## b6x

I've driven both, on the same day. I honestly can say there is a difference, but only a very very small one. I got out of the second drive (the 120) and thought "I don't know why, but I think I'll be happier buying the bigger one".

It's a costly upgrade if you later decide you may have chose the wrong one.

We took our 120 down to South of France earlier this month, and several of the hills down that way needed us to shift down a couple of gears... not sure how the 100 would have coped. But, whats the hurry? - if that doesn't bother you, then go for the 100. Hopefully you won't feel you've made a mistake 6 months into ownership. Thats what I was most afraid of I guess.


----------



## b6x

ingram said:


> Where are they in Fleet?
> 
> Harvey


Unit 2, Hatch Industrial Park, Greywell Road, Hatch, Basingstoke, Hampshire. RG24 7JL

Not quite Fleet


----------



## 107925

It's such a costly upgrade, I have to think very carefully. I've driven automatics for so long now, I'm rather dreading all that clutch and gear changing. I'd much rather pay the over two grand more for a proper auto box. Mind you, that would probably mean the 3 litre engine. Such is life.

So for the hilly stuff the 2.3, 120 bhp, six-geared setup, acquitted itself well. For the best comparison, we could now do with hearing from someone who tackles similar territory in the smaller engine.

Any offers?

Shaun


----------



## trevd01

My first post here.

We're looking to replace our fabulous, but small, Bongo with a 6m Panel van conversion.

It must be automatic

It must have cab aircon

It must have passenger airbag

(Our Bongo has all of these, but haven't had a car without these for maybe 15 years anyway).

All the UK Panel Van converters will build you a van on an Auto Ducato now, plus any that build on Mercs and Renaults. Tribute say that we could order one in January with an Auto box.

What about Adria? I couldn't see any mention on their website.


----------



## 105062

kevwright said:


> anyway, a 650, not till JanJanuaryough, £29k dead. He also told me AC is not available on the 650 which must be bollox surely?
> 
> Kev


Hi Kevwright, No not bollox, air con is not an option, cost me nearly £2k for a retrofit but at £32k with aircon it still took some beating. Henry Ford syndrome to keep the price down I guess, any colour as long as its black!

I would have had the twin but for 2 drawbacks in my case. My wife needs a wheelchair but there is not room for a wheelchair to access the van through the side door due to the "railway carriage" layout of the seating and because of that layout, unless you have the bed permanently made up, there is no where to just crash out and relax as the longest seating is the 2 seat bench.

I understand that the 650 has been selling at cost and thats why most dealers have 550s in stock. Hence I could not find a 650 anywhere when I looked and waited 5 months for mine but have been told they are to increase by about £3k, but that could just be marketing!

Personally would not go for less than the 120 engine and would look for the 160 next swap. Drove nearly the full length of the a1 a couple of weeks ago and with all the slowing down then accelerating at the roundabouts, the 650 pulled away fast enough to stop all those tw**s in white vans from driving right up your back end jumping from one mirror to the other and well out-pulled many 8)

Cruises at 80 no prob, not that I do officer :wink:


----------



## ingram

b6x said:


> ingram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are they in Fleet?
> 
> Harvey
> 
> 
> 
> Unit 2, Hatch Industrial Park, Greywell Road, Hatch, Basingstoke, Hampshire. RG24 7JL
> 
> Not quite Fleet
Click to expand...

Thanks b6x. No, not Fleet at all. I was sure they told me they moved to 'Hatch' and was confused about reading that they were in Fleet .............

So; I was right after all, as usual   

Harvey


----------



## kevwright

Hrmm, I still think it is the bigger (120) for me, more for the 6 gears, that MUST make it quite a bit quieter for motorways?

Mind you, if the Twin I drove (and the 07 Auto Sleeper I drove since) were anything to go on, a loud engine will help drown out all the "conversion" noise.

Hrmm, no Air Con, just how much of an issue is that I wonder?

I know what you mean about the "train" seat layout Tribute_650, I too wonder if the Adria would really work for us as lounging would form a large part of our useage 

I am really heading towards an Autocruise Tempo now, been offered one for £30815 plus £822 for Air Con if we want it.

Kev


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

kevwright said:


> Hrmm, I still think it is the bigger (120) for me, more for the 6 gears, that MUST make it quite a bit quieter for motorways?
> 
> Mind you, if the Twin I drove (and the 07 Auto Sleeper I drove since) were anything to go on, a loud engine will help drown out all the "conversion" noise.
> 
> Hrmm, no Air Con, just how much of an issue is that I wonder?
> 
> I know what you mean about the "train" seat layout Tribute_650, I too wonder if the Adria would really work for us as lounging would form a large part of our useage
> 
> I am really heading towards an Autocruise Tempo now, been offered one for £30815 plus £822 for Air Con if we want it.
> 
> Kev


Hi Kev,
Is that a discounted price for the Tempo, I can't seem to find any prices on the net, Autocruises website seems bereft of that sort of minor 8O detail?
If the price is bona that's an awful lot of PVC for £32K, my bus is only 16ft long and was knocking on for £37K, admittedly with leather and a few extra bells, but also a few less whistles (eg no shower, but with a loo, no oven, no carpet).

Andy


----------



## CandA

Hi - having had a van without air con and now one with, it is tough without it - all that glass means you get very hot and bothered when its sunny. Its your decision of course, so just trying to help.
Carol


----------



## b6x

kevwright said:


> I know what you mean about the "train" seat layout Tribute_650, I too wonder if the Adria would really work for us as lounging would form a large part of our useage
> 
> Kev


If sitting around the van lounging is a major factor, then I'd probably say the Twin is not for you. It's not the best for lounging around... unless you prefer lounging around on the bed. We generally use our van to get places and then do days out on cycles or foot so dont tend to lounge too much.

Dont understand why people turn up on site in their van, unpack the satellite and then sit inside watching TV all weekend.


----------



## 105062

Its called relaxing :wink:


----------



## b6x

Tribute_650 said:


> Its called relaxing :wink:


  surely that relaxing can be done on the sofa at home with a decent sized TV; or save yourself fuel/site costs and environmental impact and sit on the driveway in the van.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

b6x said:


> Tribute_650 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its called relaxing :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> surely that relaxing can be done on the sofa at home with a decent sized TV; or save yourself fuel/site costs and environmental impact and sit on the driveway in the van.
Click to expand...

I'm with you on this one b6x.

We're staggered at the number of people who spend their pitched up evenings on beautiful sites in beautiful weather stuck in front of a TV. As we return from a local pub or restaurant or walking the dogs we go past van after van with a flickering screen inside and the outline of immobile heads and shoulders.

We value not having a TV in the van.

Andy


----------



## 105062

I hate having to try and watch TV on a night in me van while all them drunkards are staggering back from the pub making all that noise with yapping dogs peeing on me alloys and worse..... or am *I *now being too stereotypical :wink:

The name of the game is choice, If you can not crash out and watch TV then you have no choice, I can choose to go to the pub or just sit and enjoy me MH.


----------



## kevwright

Kev[/quote]

Hi Kev,
Is that a discounted price for the Tempo, I can't seem to find any prices on the net, Autocruises website seems bereft of that sort of minor 8O detail?
If the price is bona that's an awful lot of PVC for £32K, my bus is only 16ft long and was knocking on for £37K, admittedly with leather and a few extra bells, but also a few less whistles (eg no shower, but with a loo, no oven, no carpet).

Andy[/quote]

Well, we have just today been offered the Tempo with AC and Alloys, plus Cruise Control, for £32k all in, it is about £3500 off apparently.

Just posted a message asking about swivel seats, but it looks like we will put a deposit down in the morning.

Kev


----------



## ingram

*Re: Blue 2008 Adria Twin*



Shark said:


> On the subject of colour, the (non-metallic) blue in question looks identical to that on the Duccato which white van man chooses to look a bit different. I thought it naff in the pictures, but better in the flesh.
> 
> Any comments anyone?
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Shaun


Shaun,
I was at Global today and saw one of the blue twins: I expected it to be a rather drab blue but I thought it was rather stunning: *much* brighter than I expected.

Harvey


----------



## 107925

I'm pleased you liked it, Harvey. But, will those stuffy old sods at caravan sites who expect perfect lines of white - or maybe a conservative silver metallic - assume that the man who's just turned up in the garish blue van, is obviously lost and is looking for the local building site?

Did you glean any further information of interest at Global? I see they've put the blue van back up on eBay, after the first run achieved no buyers or offers.

Shaun


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Shark said:


> I'm pleased you liked it, Harvey. But, will those stuffy old sods at caravan sites who expect perfect lines of white - or maybe a conservative silver metallic - assume that the man who's just turned up in the garish blue van, is obviously lost and is looking for the local building site?
> 
> Did you glean any further information of interest at Global? I see they've put the blue van back up on eBay, after the first run achieved no buyers or offers.
> 
> Shaun


Coloured vans (esp. Magnum Grey metallic) are good 8) but maybe I'm slightly biased.

When we were seriously considering the Twin I was going for the burgundy one so I could use the 'Vin Rouge' tag.

Andy


----------



## ingram

Shark said:


> I'm pleased you liked it, Harvey. But, will those stuffy old sods at caravan sites who expect perfect lines of white - or maybe a conservative silver metallic - assume that the man who's just turned up in the garish blue van, is obviously lost and is looking for the local building site?
> 
> Did you glean any further information of interest at Global? I see they've put the blue van back up on eBay, after the first run achieved no buyers or offers.
> 
> Shaun


I have never had a problem with my old black and silver tank. If I did have, I wouldn't want to stay at that site anyway!

The clubs can't turn you away from their sites anyway if you are a member.

You worry needlessly. In my opinion.

It is much easier to find a coloured 'van in a 'sea of white' than it is to find what I affectionately refer to as 'appliance whites' ...........

I was at Global to look at something else. I 'saw' the blue Twin but didn't look in detail or discuss it.

They had an Adria Van M on Renault Master as well but that was sold.

Incidentally, I found the 'Sunday Man' Greg, to be very pleasant and helpful and although he couldn't answer all my questions about the 'van I was inspecting he wasn't afraid to say " I don't know" if he didn't.
No 'bull' !

Harvey


----------



## b6x

ingram said:


> Incidentally, I found the 'Sunday Man' Greg, to be very pleasant and helpful and although he couldn't answer all my questions about the 'van I was inspecting he wasn't afraid to say " I don't know" if he didn't.
> No 'bull' !
> 
> Harvey


If Greg was a young guy, then he's only just started there (a couple of months) and is originally from a car sales background. When we had the hand-over of our new van, we were shown around by the main man Stephen and he asked if we'd mind if the new lad wandered around too to get a feel for it.


----------



## 107925

I should use those smiley things, Harvey - I'm joking, honestly. I couldn't care less about that sort of thing, but I do recall a few tales of the jobsworths on certain sites who get their knickers in a twist if anything deviates from their ideal.

I'd already concluded that I could live with the blue Twin, but the spec isn't quite what I would like. I can't find a single advert in Europe for a Twin without dual airbags, which does seem to suggest the British market is deemed not to particuarly care. Whether this is just for panel vans or for coachbuilts also, I'm not sure. From what I gathered at Global, whilst they had 2.3 Ducatos in stock as well as 2.2s, they all had a single airbag.

Shaun


----------



## b6x

I'm really not sure why the fascination with a passenger airbag. The passenger sits so far back from the dash that if the need for an airbag presents itself, then the seat belt has failed - at which point the airbag is not going to help a great deal.

My opinion anyway. I personally wouldn't rule out a particular van based on a missing passenger airbag.


----------



## 107476

Shark said:


> I can't find a single advert in Europe for a Twin without dual airbags, which does seem to suggest the British market is deemed not to particuarly care.
> Shaun


I recon its a marketing ploy... get the sticker price as low as possible to attract initial interest and then charge an arm and a leg for necessary "extras".

If you where to add A/C , air bag, wheels etc you be in a price point similar to better speced vans and the the Twin wouldn't win an award in that bracket i.e. plus 32K bracket instead of sub 32K vans where there is little alterative in LWB

BMW and MERC have done it for years.

my 2C's

jack


----------



## 107925

Personally, I'm not too fussed about the passenger airbag either, but I'm reluctant to jeopardise a future sale to someone who might well be. The car market is sophisticated when it comes to airbags, with the more the merrier being the current approach, and buyers have come to expect them. 

Right now, vans with no rear seat belts or perhaps with just having lap belts, can lose sales to those that do, all other things being equal. Yet, at the time those vans were produced, people weren't too bothered about rear belts. So, looking ahead, I would not want the potential market for any vehicle I'm paying a lot of money for, to be compromised by the omission of an airbag. I'd rather pay the extra few hundred quid and be done with it. 

Besides, it's all well and good for me to say that if I'm a passenger in my van, I don't mind not having an airbag, but I shouldn't be forcing that situation on any other passengers. I have asked people whether this is something which would bother them and the majority said it would. Airbags are now firmly in the average driver/passenger's pysche, and Britain might well follow the European market by demanding them within the basic spec.

Anyway, these are just my thoughts on the subject.

Shaun


----------



## 107999

b6x said:


> kevwright said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean about the "train" seat layout Tribute_650, I too wonder if the Adria would really work for us as lounging would form a large part of our useage
> 
> Kev
> 
> 
> 
> If sitting around the van lounging is a major factor, then I'd probably say the Twin is not for you. It's not the best for lounging around... unless you prefer lounging around on the bed. We generally use our van to get places and then do days out on cycles or foot so dont tend to lounge too much.
> 
> Dont understand why people turn up on site in their van, unpack the satellite and then sit inside watching TV all weekend.
Click to expand...

I too wear a Horsehair shirt and have been ruffing it for over 30 years in my trusty Land Rover camper having to make my own entertainment but I thought that the vehicles had now come a long way from that. I can remember saying the same thing about the jet setters with their new fangle radios in the VW campers.. Life is just one big circle man.


----------



## b6x

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Now a nice Metallic Slate Grey would be good, or am I getting to stuck in my ways??? :wink: :wink:
> 
> Andy


Your prayers have been answered... bit too late though. 

http://www.adria-mobil.com/uk/products/van/van/

I like the idea of a black one though


----------

